# No Bullcrap, It Wasn't In The Wrong Forum



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

My thread was appropriately posted in Skill Share. It was about not giving people the wrong information on how to do things. That is skill sharing! No flames, fights, arguments, or problems, please leave them alone.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Agreed. It was a fun thread that was harming no one. I was kind of shocked it got shut down.

papadan, start a new one here and I'll join in. I only did the follow-on as a tribute, but don't want to hijack your masterpiece. Either way, I'm good with it.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes, it was a good thread for many.

Yes, it belonged in the Coffee Lounge….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

It was sad to see that thread closed, I agree with Rich. Harmless fun.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

What?


> ?


That was dumb. 
Somebody was off their meds.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I think it was in the right forum, but I can certainly understand how such a thread could be misconstrued as belonging elsewhere.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

It was a good thread, no one got their panties in a bunch. I'm scratching my head why it was closed.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

It was a good thread, but I agree with Cricket that the forum was wrong. I didn't see it's purpose as providing any specific wood working skill. Though, I do not understand why it was closed vs. being moved to the Coffee lounge forum.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> It was a good thread, but I agree with Cricket that the forum was wrong. I didn t see it s purpose as providing any specific wood working skill. Though, I do not understand why it was closed vs. being moved to the Coffee lounge forum.
> 
> - WhyMe


 To quote Cricket "I am not a fan of threads that are started in order to tell people how and when to respond." I can sort of agree with this. No one but the moderators should be infringing on our freedom of speech. I mean does papadan really have a right to tell anyone here what they can and can't do? He could have got his message across in a different manner than issuing an order.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

> It was a good thread, but I agree with Cricket that the forum was wrong. I didn t see it s purpose as providing any specific wood working skill. Though, I do not understand why it was closed vs. being moved to the Coffee lounge forum.
> 
> - WhyMe
> To quote Cricket "I am not a fan of threads that are started in order to tell people how and when to respond." I can sort of agree with this. No one but the moderators *should be infringing on our freedom of speech*. I mean does papadan really have a right to tell anyone here what they can and can t do? He could have got his message across in a different manner than* issuing an order.
> ...


I can't infringe on anyones freedom of speech, I'm at home with my own computer. I never issued any orders, just gave my opinion as to what people should and shouldn't do in answering questions. I still say it should have been in Skill Share forum because that is where the offences occur.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Woodworking Skill Share Forum
Your woodworking skills are displayed for several lifetimes in each project. Have you had to compromise your project because you didn't know how to proceed? Relax, we all have, welcome to a *Woodworking Forum that allows you to seek and find essential information from others to accomplish what your heart really had in mind.

*

^^^ This is what we want!

*Don t give advice on subjects you have no personal experience on*! Just because Joe Blow said so, is not experienced knowledge. Too damn many posting their "opinions" without any knowledge of the subject.

- papadan
This is what I'm asking for, the RIGHT information!

*I am not a fan of threads that are started in order to tell people how and when to respond*, but this thread belongs in our off topic section.

So you don't mind if people tell you the wrong thing to do!

When I ask a question, I am really hoping someone with experience will answer and help me out. When I answer a question, it is with information I know to be correct because of my own experiences. I don't answer questions I am not sure of the answer. This whole thing is about SKILL SHARING!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

You can't fight city hall. Cricket has a job to do and she uses her own judgment as to what's correct for LJs and it's owners, so you may disagree but it's her call.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah, I know, I ain't happy, but I know it's her show!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## TaySC (Jun 27, 2017)

What I never understood is why threads in the wrong forum re closed instead of simply moved. If it's in the wrong forum, move it to the right forum.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I guess life isn't always fair.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

It like. The man. Subjugating you. It's evil. Man.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> What I never understood is why threads in the wrong forum re closed instead of simply moved. If it s in the wrong forum, move it to the right forum.
> 
> - TaySC


I agree!!
It would be too easy. 
That way mama doesn't get to crack the whip.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Well lets not rant on about it here and get her breaking out the whip for another 30 lashes. Another thread has been started in what has been deemed the correct place. I look forward to the continuation of the wit and wisdom that may, or may not be offered.

ROFL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> You can t fight city hall. Cricket has a job to do and she uses her own judgment as to what s correct for LJs and it s owners, so you may disagree but it s her call.
> 
> - a1Jim


Ditto +1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> It like. The man. Subjugating you. It s evil. Man.
> 
> - TheFridge


 and looked what happened to the Alder forrests…...


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

> What I never understood is why threads in the wrong forum re closed instead of simply moved. If it s in the wrong forum, move it to the right forum.
> 
> - TaySC


This forum does not have a feature that allows me to move threads.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

> My thread was appropriately posted in Skill Share. It was about not giving people the wrong information on how to do things. That is skill sharing! No flames, fights, arguments, or problems, please leave them alone.
> 
> - papadan


If you have a problem with me, feel free to contact me by PM to discuss it, but do not start threads calling me out (or any other member) in the title. You could have simply started a new thread in the forum where I decided it belonged after receiving multiple reports about the thread.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> This forum does not have a feature that allows me to move threads.
> 
> - Cricket


A simple note, or a PM to the OP, asking them to edit the topic and move it can be done very easily.
Unless I'm missing something?


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

There is no option in the software/code here to move threads.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Solid burn….


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

> There is no option in the software/code here to move threads.
> 
> - Cricket


Please forgive me. I am wrong. (yes, that happens!)

There is an option in edit function of the OPs original post. I normally work in vBulletin forums and the option to move is totally different so I had not previously seen that option.

I will use that as needed, moving forward.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> Solid burn….
> 
> - TheFridge


say what?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

> What I never understood is why threads in the wrong forum re closed instead of simply moved. If it s in the wrong forum, move it to the right forum.
> 
> - TaySC
> 
> ...


Because, in life, we have to follow rules. In "your" shop you can test your Saw Stop with your finger, because it is your shop. Here, on L Jocks we have it good, lots of freedom, but, out of respect for Cricket and L Jocks; lets show them some respect.
Jbay -Big Momma has spoken


----------



## TaySC (Jun 27, 2017)

> I will use that as needed, moving forward.
> 
> - Cricket


Thanks.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

DW said

Because, in life, we have to follow rules. I wish you could convince our politicians of that.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

AKguy- I can not do it by myself; what if we started a forum topic:
Lumber Jocks for Trump to save the Alder forests…


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> AKguy- I can not do it by myself; what if we started a forum topic:
> Lumber Jocks for Trump to save the Alder forests…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I sure someone would get their panties in a bunch when you start using actual names instead of of referring to them as politicians.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

> My thread was appropriately posted in Skill Share. It was about not giving people the wrong information on how to do things. That is skill sharing! No flames, fights, arguments, or problems, please leave them alone.
> 
> - papadan
> 
> ...


You going to answer my PMs? How about a PM before locking a thread. I was not calling you out, I was talking to you! Whoever complained about that one was wrong and just wanted it their way.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

> I guess life isn t always fair.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


A saying I did along time ago "Sometimes you feel like a NUT, Sometimes You are a NUT" lol


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

To be honest

*Don't give advice on subjects *you have *no personal experience on*! Just because Joe Blow said so, is not experienced knowledge. *Too damn many posting their "opinions" without any knowledge of the subject*.

It was an opinion thread and not a skill thread. So in essence she was right. Go figure.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

The subject matter is about skill sharing. Do any of you want to try and do something with the wrong information about how to do it? If you're going to make a chair, you have to install the back onto the seat before you can scoop out and shape the seat, that's what all the experts do! ;-)


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Sometimes you're the dog and sometimes you're the fire hydrant.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

> *The subject matter is about skill sharing.* Do any of you want to try and do something with the wrong information about how to do it? If you re going to make a chair, you have to install the back onto the seat before you can scoop out and shape the seat, that s what all the experts do! ;-)
> 
> - papadan


The skill sharing forum is for sharing your skills, not complaining that some participants are perhaps sharing skills that they do not have first hand experience in performing. At the end of the day I doubt very seriously that your original post is going to stop anyone from giving second or even third hand advice. We all want accurate information, but we need to take any advice given over the internet with a grain of salt.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Ignorance is bliss, ain't it? I'm done with this subject now!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

It don't make no nevermind to me, where it was sposed to be. It was a pleasantly entertaining thread.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> Solid burn….
> 
> - TheFridge
> 
> ...


I like burning stuff.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Ignorance is bliss, ain t it? I m done with this subject now!
> 
> - papadan


Probably not a bad idea. This isn't that good of a hill do die on.


----------



## TaySC (Jun 27, 2017)

> Sometimes you re the dog and sometimes you re the fire hydrant.
> 
> - Rich


Sometimes you're the windshield, sometimes you're the bug.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I don't know about anyone else, but I pay little attention what forum stuff's posted in. I look at the subject lines to see if I'm interested.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> I don t know about anyone else, but I pay little attention what forum stuff s posted in. I look at the subject lines to see if I m interested.
> 
> - Rich


Exactly, I use the pulse and don't even look at what forum the title is in.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

In the dark and distant past, when Martin ruled LJs with an iron fist, the Coffee Lounge was the site of many brawls. In an attempt to solve the problem, Martin removed the Coffee Lounge. This left nowhere to discuss non-woodworking topics. So, of course such discussions found their way into every other part of the site.

In the end, to great celebration, the Coffee Lounge was returned, with some guidelines about avoiding the same topics that you probably avoid at Thanksgiving dinner when Grandma and Uncle Guido are sitting near each other.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I vote for the creation of a forum called The Cage. Anything goes and blood will flow.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I vote for the creation of a forum called The Cage. Anything goes and blood will flow.
> 
> - Rich


Where do I sing up?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I don t know about anyone else, but I pay little attention what forum stuff s posted in. I look at the subject lines to see if I m interested.
> 
> - Rich


Same here, I usually go to "Forum" that list a bit of everything from all the forums on one page. I dislike the fact that you don't know what the subject will unless you click on it.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Where do I sing up?
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


You're just the sort of street fighter we'd need to make it a great forum.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> ...
> 
> I dislike the fact that you don t know what the subject will unless you click on it.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Are you referring to the off-topic threads? There is an option to show/hide off-topic titles on the top right.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> Where do I sing up?
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> ...


You mean street singer don't you….lol


----------



## TaySC (Jun 27, 2017)

> I don t know about anyone else, but I pay little attention what forum stuff s posted in. I look at the subject lines to see if I m interested.
> 
> - Rich
> Same here, I usually go to "Forum" that list a bit of everything from all the forums on one page. I dislike the fact that you don t know what the subject will unless you click on it.
> ...


+4

I never go into any particular forum.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> ...
> 
> I dislike the fact that you don t know what the subject will unless you click on it.
> 
> ...


Yes, Thanks, I did not know that.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Where do I sing up?
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> ...


Sign …......you know me by now…..... what's in my head and what ends up on the board are never the same.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I look at who is posting "off topic"- With experience you can have a pretty good idea, what to expect.

For example: If I see that AKguy has an off topic forum- I immediately go and see out of curriousity. Others, I just avoid. Another example, if Charles Neil were to post off topic- pleople will go there and so on.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> Where do I sing up?
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was just bustin your balls, all in fun…


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Where do I sing up?
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> ...


I know that Jay. But I also know how my spelling , English and typing are. But, I wold let that get in my way.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

You should see the text messages I send out sometimes when I forget to change the language back from Ukrainian to English.

LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Я розумію


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Я розумію
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Ставнійчук про заяви Пристайка: я розумію, що це очевидно позиція влади


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

AZguy- дуже тобі дякую


----------

